# Wolves in Oregon



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Just found this on the Big game Hunter site, the link is in the post about Big game hunting. 

Oregon Hunters: Are you busy today and tommorow? Wish I'd seen this earlier!

ODFW on Track with Wolf Plan
Oregon Department of Fish and Wildlife

Posted on: 02/04/05 [Comments?] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Oregon Department of Fish and Wildlife is moving ahead with plans to present a draft Wolf Conservation and Management Plan to the Oregon Fish and Wildlife Commission for consideration and possible adoption at its Feb. 10-11 meeting in Troutdale. 

Today’s announcement follows a Feb. 1 court ruling requiring the federal government to reinstate wolves as ‘endangered’ under the federal Endangered Species Act. The court ruling effectively pre-empts portions of Oregon’s draft plan by mandating stricter protections of wolves than Oregon would require. Other portions of the plan are unaffected. 

ODFW, however, maintains the plan is still needed. 

“The court did not order the wolf to stay in Idaho,” said Craig Ely, ODFW Special Projects Coordinator, who has been leading the multi-year effort to develop a wolf conservation and management plan. “Wolves are still coming to Oregon, and Oregon still needs a plan to deal with them.” 

In addition, noted Ely, having a wolf conservation and management plan in place will enable Oregon to quickly take over wolf management in the event the federal government does eventually downlist wolves or takes other measures to shift management of wolves to the states. 

“ODFW also has an obligation to satisfy the requirements of Oregon’s Endangered Species Act,” said Ely. “The state ESA requires ODFW to work toward conservation of any species designated as endangered under state law, and that includes wolves.” 

Ely and his team are at work identifying those areas of the Wolf Conservation and Management Plan that will be pre-empted by federal law and those that can take effect. These areas will be identified in the plan, but no changes to the plan are being proposed as a result of the court ruling. 

One key difference between the federal law and Oregon’s proposed Wolf Conservation and Management Plan, noted Ely, is the “take” provision. So long as wolves remain listed as endangered at the federal level, only federal personnel can lethally control wolves. No other individuals are allowed to take wolves unless there is an immediate human safety risk. Oregon’s proposed plan would allow more flexibility for private landowners to haze and take wolves under specific circumstances, as well as provide a compensation plan for loss of livestock. This portion of the plan, however, as well as legislative changes required to implement it, would be pre-empted as long as wolves remain endangered at the federal level. 

“The focus of Oregon’s plan, as directed by state law,” said Ely, “is to conserve wolves while minimizing their impact on human and animal safety, and the economic well-being of ranchers and rural communities. 

“The draft plan was developed with the input of thousands of Oregonians and the hard work of the 14-member Wolf Advisory Committee,” said Ely. “It is the culmination of an effort that began in spring 2002.” 

The plan will be presented at the Commission’s Feb. 10-11 meeting in Troutdale. The two-day meeting will take place at the Sam Cox Building, 1106 East Columbia River Highway. The Commission will take public testimony on the draft plan Feb. 10 beginning at 1 p.m. and will consider final rulemaking action Feb. 11 beginning at 1:30 p.m.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*Wolves in Washington.....DC, that is*

I think they ought to start a pack in the DC and Maryland area. See how long those wild dogs stay listed. They're already thowing a fit about brush wolves (yotes). I know I had to leave my own land to hunt deer until the wolves left my neck of the woods. Now I'm in southern MN and I think they should bring them all down here. There's already almost no deer and all the cattle are on feed lots. It'd be a gutsy wolf to take a calf in the farmer's back yard! I love it when I hear about outside pets disappearing in the 'cities. The wolves are in the northern suburbs. MNDNR have their hands full. The state lied about cougars in MN for years while they were researching and trying to trap them. Why not lie about the actual numbers of wolves in the state? If the real population were published, I'm sure there'd be no grounds for further listing.

Steve


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

It seems that only the females are collared , so the males go uncounted and untracked. This gets down to states rights, if the endangered species act requires control of the species by federal agents rather than agents of the state they are in, then we may be at the mercy of the more liberal states representatives that don't even have wolves to contend with.


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*Divisions within the state*

Northern Minnesota (where the wolves and bears are) can't seem to get support from the people in the cities, particularly St. Paul (where most of the liberal researchers and lawmakers are), and the people in the southern and western part of the state don't seem to care or listen to the romantic dribble about wolves, until they go north for a deer hunt and all they see is wolf sign.
Even if the states do get control of the wolves, we, in MN and WI, are still out of luck. I'll have to go to ID to get my wolf rug. Oh, and I almost forgot, my house in northern MN is only 11 mi. from legal wolf hunting. It kills me that the line between Canada and the US is the same line between getting a rug and getting cuffed and stuffed.


----------



## cjbi (May 2, 2003)

wolves in oregon 

this site gives you some info on the subject and how many wolves they guestimate they have thus far. 

even with as much public opinion as they have recieved they will use little or none of it.


----------



## cjbi (May 2, 2003)

two of the members of the commission do not accept the plan.

others, refering to the eradication of wolves in oregon, have this to say


> The tribal people as well as others suffer today because of this disorder. To be able to maintain and re-learn the value of one another, the tribal people believe the wolf should have its place *without limits or restrictions* so that future generations may have a complete circle once again.





> The Commission was also advised of a 1999 poll showing 70 percent approval for wolves.


guess who paid for that poll



> Poll commissioned by the Oregon Natural Desert Association (ONDA),
> and paid for by ONDA, Defenders of Wildlife, Oregon Natural Resources Council, and Predator Defense Institute.


the plan is written for the people who do not have to co-exist with the wolves. it's just like every other law or bit of legislation in this state.




like my anscestors, i also hate wolves because...


> Folklore of the time was very much a part of propagating the Euro-American cultural attitudes about wolves. “Little Red Riding Hood” and the “Three Little Pigs” were intended to be symbolic or metaphorical, but they had a profound effect on how wolves were viewed




aarrrrrrrrrrrrrg!


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

Don't want to steal a thread but after seeing how the bear and cougar populations have been "managed" (NOT!!!) in Oregon, I'm afraid I have little confidence in the state ODFW to manage anything...........


----------



## Oregon Shooter (Jul 30, 2002)

SSS....thats what will be going on if they start coming over the border I guarantee it. There is no way that those ranchers over east are going to let wolves take up residence in their backyard without a fight. And if they do theyll disappear one by one.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Shoot, Shovel, Shut up!


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*I've been told...*

Radio collars and embedded transmitters do not work under water/ice. Of course, technically, killing a wolf would be poaching. So, let's not do it.... in front of our kids.

Steve


----------

